# You Saved Me



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I loved this. I dont have speakers in my office but the video was beautiful


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to a perfect friend!! Thank you for posting this. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

LetAGrlShowU- Thank you....and the song is really beautiful....I believe the meaning was of a mother singing to her child.

Allison- Thank you so much. He really practically saved me. As soon as I got him my grades skyrocketed all through high school....I graduated my senior year with Honors. And I owe it all to him. When friends would come and go...he would still be there and I looked forward to every moment I got to spend with him(and still do). 

My parents thank him all the time. They've said that he was the best thing to happen to me because he kept me "safe". This December 23rd (my birthday) it will have been 5 years since he was given to me. I can't believe it's been so long. I'm trying to make a 5yr video because to me that is a pretty awesome milestone. 

The best gift I can give him right now to thank him is to allow him to retire from speed events. The old boy's(25yrs) arthritis is becoming a bit worse(not that you can tell from the running shots haha) and he just seems to be tired of it so I am not going to make him.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

What a sweet old man. Very very good video.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It is so sad that the horses we love have such a different lifespan than we do. We must always be prepared for the inevitable. I lost my best friend in a horse last year. I still have the fondest memories. Of all the horses I have ridden over the years, We had a special bond. 

Appreciate every moment with him.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a beautiful animal. I love how in the video you captured his energy and free will, and at the same time- the gentle, humble side. Fantastic video, and I'm so glad to hear what your horse has done for you <3 thankyou for sharing!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful video and song. 
I've also often felt that horses have been my only constant friend throughout the years.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Pinto- Thank you and yes he is a complete sweetheart.

Allison- Definately....every ride I always think "Enjoy every second for you don't know if it may be your last together."

Endiku- Thank you so much for your kind words. He's definately a free spirit. Before I moved him almost a year ago he didn't run and play like he does now. He is truly happy at this new barn. He's the sweetest old thing. Everyone who sees him says he looks like a boring ride and scoff .....so I put them on him for just a few moments and after they're always smiling and saying they love him so much. 

Newbhj- It really does seem true doesn't it. They are always there for you no matter what while our 2 legged friends choose when they want to help us and when they want to avoid us.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Beautiful video Phantom, and what a handsome fella. He is lucky to have you..


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you Druydess....I feel very lucky to have him as well.....he had a rough life before me and I had a rough life before him. He chose me...for whatever reason I will probably never know.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very nice video. I always contend horses promote a healthy lifestyle, physically & mentally. You are outdoors, moving your body, interacting with a living being for which you are responsible. Every troubled teen needs a horse.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

waresbear- definately! It would enforce responsibility, excerise, a sense of patience and understanding. The responsibility would also keep them out of trouble. Also you just gain so much respect for horses. They could kill you in a split second if they really wanted to yet they don't because they respect you....it is a mutual balance of respect.That in itself is amazing that two creatures who do not speak the same language can have respect for each other.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful video, i had goosebumps and felt like i had tears in my eyes. It was honestly amazing capturing such precious moments.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Tayz -Thank you so much.

Everyone's kind words mean so much to me because only Phantom and I know when we truly went through together and I am happy to be able to share what is just a smidge of what we have achieved together.


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

omg i started to cry it was so beautiful !


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Simonie said:


> omg i started to cry it was so beautiful !


 
Thank you so much! My BOs cried when I showed it to them. Everyone knows how much I love my old man. And when I put my heart into a video for him it makes at least one person cry.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thisis an adorable video. It made me almost tear up.You two have a wonderful connection.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful video, Phantom.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you guys.....it really means a lot to me....eventually I'll post the whole story of how Phantom and I came to be.... to me it was exciting, but to others it may sound very boring so I wont bore you all haha.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Post away! I'd love to see it


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww Phantom, that brought a tear to my eye. 

Isn't it amazing what they can do for us without even knowing it? I've said for years if it wasn't for horses I don't know where or who I would be. They certainly kept me from going down the wrong road as a teen and even now in my 30s they are my therapy and respite from the real world. I count my lucky stars that I am fortunate enough to make my living with the creatures that make me complete. 

I agree with Allison, cherish every second you have with him. My heart horse is 29 now and I shudder thinking of having to say goodbye to him.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

This made me CRY~What a great video to have and keep forever. I agree with MHFoundation; CHERISH every moment. He looks so happy when you are showing him affection!! I think God gave you this very special gift, your soul mate in an animal. Such a beautiful and pure thing. I think is is so sad that there are incredible animals and most people only see them as something to use. They never allow the bond to form by seeing the animals soul like you have. It sounds like you saved each other!! What a great guy he is!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what a beautiful video and a beautiful horse. i to went through that dark side in highschool and still struggle with some of the depression and insecurities even now. horses helped me through the hardest parts of my life to date. so i know how you feel. i just bought my first horse almost 6 months ago, and i dont know what id do without him.


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

Horses have a way of just being that can help in the most difficult times in our lives.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> ........and the funny thing is....he doesn't even know he did it.
> 
> ~


He knows it. Beautiful video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous video! He's stunning. I think most on here can relate to horses being there for us even without knowing it.


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

That was so very beautiful. I loved the song and I loved how you edited the video to perfectly match it. However, I couldn't help but to giggle at 1:45-1:50 so I hope you're not mad about that. :?


----------

